
Wakemate commercial - robg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhAEC2BLh5E
======
organicgrant
Constructive critique:

Great video production quality/animations/etc. Fantastic (who did this?)

Voice talent...needs higher energy. Female perhaps?

Takeaways....

This product is intended to improve people's lives. In this ad, wakemate
appears to keep people very marshmallow-looking.

I want to have an enough energy to hit the gym twice a day, not jiggle on a
walk with a 30+ BMI.

Check out the FRS ads.

[http://bumpshack.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/nora-
tobin-s...](http://bumpshack.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/nora-tobin-sexy-
abs-photos.jpg)

